# automatic electronic scale



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I'm saving up for an electronic scale with an automatic powder feed. Any recommendations? Is the new RCBS made in USA?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

RCBS Chargemaster combo and you will never go back to the beam. Don't know but call their 800 number and ask.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

I got a Pact from Cabelas. 2 component unit, dispenser and a scale. Got on sale in Bargan Cave and have been very pleased.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

RCBS COMBO only way to go. Match Grade Arms, who started their business making match grade ammo ( big surprise) uses them. Ever since I got mine, I haven't looked back.

THE JAMMER


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

tboltmike said:


> I got a Pact from Cabelas. 2 component unit, dispenser and a scale. Got on sale in Bargan Cave and have been very pleased.


 I had the Pact 2-pc. setup until Tropical storm Allison took all that away. Now i have the RCBS Chargemaster. Both are great setups. Like everyone else says....do it! You won't be sorry....most likely you'll ask yourself....What took me so long?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I had a Lyman 1200....HAD...I was so stupid to sell all of my hand loading equipment 4 yrs ago :headknock ! sorry , i got off track...loved the Lyman and when i used it the first few times i double checked the scales with my old Dillon scale and it was dead on...loved the unit! I will purchase another within the month!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Before you buy Lyman, Hornady, or RCBS combo check out their speeds. RCBS is significantly faster.

THE JAMMER


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I will check into the RCBS. I am really hung up on it not being made in China. I made a pact with the Devil to only buy toys made in America.


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Think the new RCBS is now made in China.


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

What Jammer said, I've had one for about 2 yrs now and its been great.



THE JAMMER said:


> RCBS COMBO only way to go. Match Grade Arms, who started their business making match grade ammo ( big surprise) uses them. Ever since I got mine, I haven't looked back.
> 
> THE JAMMER


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Bobby Miller said:


> I will check into the RCBS. I am really hung up on it not being made in China. I made a pact with the Devil to only buy toys made in America.


 I agree but there are probably things you already own that are from China and you may not even know it. Heck a lot of the powder is now made in Australia. I feel the same about buying American but in this day and age you got to go out of country.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Texas T said:


> I agree but there are probably things you already own that are from China and you may not even know it. Heck a lot of the powder is now made in Australia. I feel the same about buying American but in this day and age you got to go out of country.


Nope... don't. My $20 Lee beam scale was made in America. I don't need an electronic scale...just want it. I will confirm w/RCBS before I give up.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Check the electronics in your house from your phone to your TV, to your car you own more foreign things then you know.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Texas T said:


> Check the electronics in your house from your phone to your TV, to your car you own more foreign things then you know.


I hear ya... but I'm not giving up on my home-boys. When in comes to reloading...if it is made in China, then I don't need it.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

RCBS Chargemaster combo is now on sale at Natchez for $279....cheapest I have ever seen it...I'm only about $278 short!!!Maybe the lottery tonight will be good to me...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Doesn't PACT make hose RCBS scales?


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Texas T said:


> RCBS Chargemaster combo and you will never go back to the beam. Don't know but call their 800 number and ask.


X2


----------

